# Awesome Tats Thread



## Trespass

I'm looking for posts for tats that seem to just be perfectly done, yet very artistic. (i.e. not tacky, no matter how big and skillful).


----------



## Ramsay777

I'm not usually a fan of tribal stuff but that looks awesome!!

Crucified has a few http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lifestyle-health-fitness-food/59591-attn-stitch-my-tattoo-s.html

Totally gonna get some.... when I'm old enough


----------



## Trespass

Oh that is nice Crucified


----------



## Desecrated

last rite tattoos


----------



## Anthony

AWESOME TAT


----------



## Celiak

Trespass said:


> I'm looking for posts for tats that seem to just be perfectly done, yet very artistic. (i.e. not tacky, no matter how big and skillful).



That looks like photoshop.

I prefer a mix of a bunch of tattoos that are tied together to for a sleeve. If it's done right it's more personal and looks awesome.


----------



## Pauly

Anil Gupta


----------



## MikeH

Pauly said:


> Anil Gupta


----------



## Anthony

The biomechanical section is crazy. Very Giger.


----------



## MikeH

Because the majority of it _is_ Giger's work.


----------



## Luvuvibanez

Gimme a year and I'll have something good to post.


----------



## Metal Ken

These are some of my favorites that i've seen:


----------



## El Caco

Best Tats I've seen.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Metal Ken said:


> These are some of my favorites that i've seen:


 

WOW! That had to have taken forever!


----------



## petereanima

and the warhammer-tatt is supreme. unbelieveable.


----------



## Pauly

Lol, that's fucking epic, pity it won't stay that sharp forever. Looks sick though. SICK I TELL YOU!


----------



## Methilde

Ibz_rg said:


> Because the majority of it _is_ Giger's work.


Indeed, it even has Giger's face on top of the gallery


----------



## Anthony

Ibz_rg said:


> Because the majority of it _is_ Giger's work.



Haha, shit


----------



## Zak1233

and these are like my fav 2 tattoo's i've seen


----------



## Seven

Zak1233 said:


>



Why would you ever do that?


----------



## Zak1233

Seven said:


> Why would you ever do that?



he's supposobly a spiderman fan... but i woulda never of guessed :/ 
tho it does really really look cool lols but aint no way in hell i'd get that on my chest


----------



## Seven

Zak1233 said:


> he's supposobly a spiderman fan... but i woulda never of guessed :/
> tho it does really really look cool lols but aint no way in hell i'd get that on my chest




It's crazy.

Tats with meaning and a good piece of art are cool.

That man could easily prefer Batman one day and then he's fucked.


----------



## Zak1233

Seven said:


> It's crazy.
> 
> Tats with meaning and a good piece of art are cool.
> 
> That man could easily prefer Batman one day and then he's fucked.



 that is very true sir


----------



## Tiger

Trust me if you're a diehard Spiderman fan then you're definitely not switching over to Batman.


----------



## hairychris

Blatant rips there..!

Had stuff from Tattoo Art > Punko's Profile - Tattoo Artists.org and Tattoo by Curly and am vaguely in the market for some extreme black cover-up on right bicep & shoulder.

Was in the process of designing a Cthulhu backpiece but fell out with the guys doing it. That was about 3 years ago... I'm slack & haven't had anything done for ages!


----------



## s_k_mullins

These are all my tattoos... i'm up to 4 now.. but plan on getting more soon.. wanna turn the Cold spider tat into a half sleeve eventually.

My evil flaming skull 








The Cold spider...








From the Derek Hess painting "Hemorrhage"








This last one was my 1st tattoo about 4 years ago.. i was 18 and drunk, and kinda regret this one now.. but plan on adding to it and turning it into somethin cooler, like a huge backpiece


----------



## budda

they let you get one when you were drunk?

i'm going in for a little tattoo on my leg on friday  20th bday present to me lol.

expect a handful of pics


----------



## s_k_mullins

budda said:


> they let you get one when you were drunk?


 
Yeah they did.. it was a shithole tattoo shop, so they could care less about tattooing a drunk kid.. as long as i had the cash they were down for doin the tattoo


----------



## Giamatti

Subtle... Not exactly MY idea of awesome tats but whatever you're into...?


----------



## jymellis

i have to many to take pics of lol. i have been doing tats for over 15 years. my favorite artist by FAR is paul booth! but dont expect to get inked by him anytime soon he has a 4 year waiting list!

sickest of the fucking SIK!!!!

Paul Booth's Last Rites Tattoo Theatre


jym


----------



## s_k_mullins

jymellis said:


> i have to many to take pics of lol. i have been doing tats for over 15 years. my favorite artist by FAR is paul booth! but dont expect to get inked by him anytime soon he has a 4 year waiting list!
> 
> sickest of the fucking SIK!!!!
> 
> Paul Booth's Last Rites Tattoo Theatre
> 
> 
> jym



Paul is such a killer artist.. I love the work he's done for slipknot and biohazard and andreas kisser


----------



## budda

i get 2 more tattoos on friday


----------



## s_k_mullins

budda said:


> i get 2 more tattoos on friday


 
Pics???


----------



## jaxadam

This is my buddy Justin's back. I thought I had posted this in this thread before.


----------



## s_k_mullins

jaxadam said:


> This is my buddy Justin's back. I thought I had posted this in this thread before.


 
Thats fuckin awesome.. Sin City FTW


----------



## budda

hit up my "new tats day!" thread in OT which im about to update


----------



## auxioluck

Mine:

Chest:




Arm:




Back of arm:




Back:




Top of the wing/shoulder:




Inner arm:




Close up of outer arm (for the skulls):





Hope you like em. I do. I especially like my belly.


----------



## MikeH

Sweet tats man.


----------



## s_k_mullins

cool tats dude 



auxioluck said:


> I especially like my belly.


----------



## budda

i take it no one looked at my tat thread update lol


----------



## Infused1

An unfinished piece on my left leg, but I will be getting it finished soon.. My artist was out for a decade!! We started this 10 years ago. I will be getting more work on it next week though.


----------



## budda

that's a pretty metal tattoo!

im not an evil person, i dont plan on getting any evil/metal looking tats lol


----------



## Infused1

budda said:


> that's a pretty metal tattoo!
> 
> im not an evil person, i dont plan on getting any evil/metal looking tats lol



Funny, because Im a christian, but I love horror movies and evil looking art! Go figure. Sometimes I wish I didnt have it because I get dirty looks now and then, but its just art to me so I just learned to let it go.


----------



## budda

I'm a "christian" - but for the past few years, i havent given it much thought. perhaps i should.

I'm debating a leg sleeve on my right leg, it'd be a spruce tree taking up the front on an island, with the first third or so of a 19th century ship going out from either side, on waves.

my incredibly rough sketch is with dave (my artist) at the tattoo shop. i said i'd hold off till january 2009 for another one, so i have loooots of time to think about it haha.


----------



## Infused1

budda said:


> I'm a "christian" - but for the past few years, i havent given it much thought. perhaps i should.
> 
> I'm debating a leg sleeve on my right leg, it'd be a spruce tree taking up the front on an island, with the first third or so of a 19th century ship going out from either side, on waves.
> 
> my incredibly rough sketch is with dave (my artist) at the tattoo shop. i said i'd hold off till january 2009 for another one, so i have loooots of time to think about it haha.



Yeah, think about it a lot before jumping in. I was 19 and just oozing to get ink, I have 5 now. This one was not supposed to be like this, but because the artist is my friend, I told him to go freehand and just make a cool piece, it was supposed to be bio-mechanical flames with a couple of skulls, but this is what he drew with the pen and I loved it and said go for it. For a while there I wished I never did any tattoos but now Im going to jump in full force and do a full arm piece.


----------



## budda

oh, im already in  - got one, and 3 weeks later i got 2 more. $44o (incl. tip) in 3 weeks on ink...




(needs updating - its healed and most of that black is now grey fogging, and the red isnt there).




- same story as the treble clef, only its not finished healing yet




- my baby . just a little bit of dead skin left to go, and the heat rash is nearly gone . the progress pics of this one are insane. and its going in dave's portfolio 

and i have my idea for my next one already . as dave said, i'm addicted. im trying to avoid sleeves on my arms, but for some reason i dont mind going to down on my legs . what started out as a simple small birthday present to myself has turned into something bigger. im trying not to get any on my upper body, because im pretty sure that'd be the end of me haha.


----------



## petereanima

i'm planning my next one already and cant wait to get it, this will cover my right leg and there will be 7 demons and 7 angels, fighting for my "soul".  should recieve the first drawings in some weeks.


----------



## auxioluck

Nice man. I'm planning a leg sleeve of a Heaven to Hell mural...having Hell rise up from my feet to the gates of Heaven above my knee...Demons and Angels killing each other...should be cool.


----------



## budda

you guys are crazy 

my right leg sleeve design is a spruce tree/pine tree done in the style of "where the wild things are" on an island with waves at the bottom by my ankle. two 19th century ships with 1/3 visiable coming out from the sides around my leg, and possible the water going all the way around and the lighthouse at my hometown's pier on my calf.

wont be even starting it until i pay off the custom though. im not into the evil tats thing much


----------



## petereanima

sounds awesome man! a friend of mine has this ghost-pirate-ship and a treasure map / sea-map on his back...this will be supreme when its done!


----------



## twiztedchild

Im planning on getting a full sleeve for my first tattoo  it will be something like a mix of skulls and Dragons maybe and my sons name worked in it to look like its part of he tattoo and hard to see without really looking.


----------



## budda

hehe thats ballsy man.

met a drummer at the gym yesterday, his sleeve is just outline: phoenix and a snake, its huge. and awesome. i hope to jam with him, and to see it coloured in!

i want a tat on my shoulder, but i have no ideas. so no tattoo there yet lol.


----------



## twiztedchild

yeah there is a guy close to where I live that does it in sections plus he uses this stuff to numb th area he is going to tattoo and I think he said that he does like 3-4 hour sessions. 

He also does Perment Make-up  Should I get my lips and Eye-lids tattooed black to lok like a goth????


----------



## petereanima

twiztedchild said:


> He also does Perment Make-up  Should I get my lips and Eye-lids tattooed black to lok like a goth????



do it, i would rep you for it


----------



## twiztedchild

petereanima said:


> do it, i would rep you for it



I would then Have to get nothing but goth clothing and hope like hell I could get a job at Hot Topic


----------



## code_red

This guy owns a shop in my home town. I want to get my next tattoo from him. His work is amazing.

Great American Tattoo Company :


----------



## twiztedchild

code_red said:


> This guy owns a shop in my home town. I want to get my next tattoo from him. His work is amazing.
> 
> Great American Tattoo Company :



those are nice! I forgot the guys name, that I mentioned, and I dont remember if he has a website. But I know where is shop id


----------



## budda

you can buy numbing cream at shoppers drug mart 

which i plan to do.


----------



## Labrie

budda said:


> you can buy numbing cream at shoppers drug mart
> 
> which i plan to do.



Numbing cream? pfff...lol

My buddy Dustin just opened a new shop here in kitchener Faith & Glory Collective

Be sure to check it out if you're around the area. All the guys there do great work and the shop itself is just awesome. I'm starting another half sleeve next week..can't wait!


----------



## Stitch

budda said:


> you can buy numbing cream at shoppers drug mart
> 
> which i plan to do.



Pussy.


----------



## budda

oh yeah? let's see your tattoos, stitch. 

i went through my bass clef and my guitar tattoos w/o the cream. if it makes my life easier, i dont see why not.


----------



## Stitch

You'll see mine soon enough.


----------

